# Dog behavior question



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Well I was wondering if any of you dog folks might have an idea to help out. I have a Britt, she is about 2 yrs and got her at about 1. I have taken her hunting several times and she has been great, no issues, she hunts a little closer then some dog's I have had, but no big deal. Well this weekend I was hunting with a budy and his dog, but the problem is, she was like velcro to me, a couple of times she went out and hunted but the rest of the time she was under my feet and against my legs, now I havent ever hunted her with another dog, but my friends dog was not aggressive in any way and if anything was single minded on hunting and never let my dog distract him. now usually I just have my dog ride on the seat with me, but this weekend I got her a crate and had her ride in it for the first time. My friend said maybe her behavior was because she thought she was being punished, even though I didnt yell at her at all except when I kept triping over her. Anyway I am at a loss to explain it, so I was hoping someone might have an idea to help ??
Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Yep, she thought you were punishing her for sure. Yelling at her or showing any kind of frustration at all would only exacerbate the behavior. She has no idea why you're mad at her and she's trying to stick close to you to show you that she's being good. You praised her so many times when she came to you after being called, right? She knows darn well that's a desirable behavior. 

Make the crate her den. Put a blanket in it. Let her sleep in it at night in the garage or in the house. Give her rewards for going into the crate. Visit the crate and give her a treat. Pet her and give her attention when you let her out of the crate. 

When hunting for the next little while, don't use the shock collar even once. Don't be gruff or uptight with her. You might even consider leaving the gun at home because wanting to shoot birds and knowing you won't only leaves you uptight. Dogs sense feelings.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

+1 to what BirdDogger said. I have always had Britts. They are just so sensitive. She'll come around once she knows you're still friends.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

She is suffering from Spoiledrottenunsocializedneverbeeninacratesonowyouhateme syndrome...


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Lol.... that could be it Tex
I mean she is a total outside dog but she has ridden in the vehicle when I have taken her hunting..... hmmmmm. maybe I guess I should ALWAY's have her sit in the back of the truck.. Just like my wife and kids :shock:  Oh it's not that bad, I do give em a chew toy !


----------



## brittonpoint (Oct 24, 2007)

"Spoiledrottenunsocializedneverbeeninacratesonowyouhateme syndrome..."That right there is funny!


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Stow it Britt... Mr Mocha caffe latte with extra whip cream ! :shock: :lol:  

J/k nuthin but love man !


----------



## bearhntr (Oct 6, 2008)

Like it was said make the crate a happy spot for the dog. My pup associates the crate with good things to come. She has never ridden up front and only has been in the back. I have always had fun things for her after getting out of the crate. Now if she sees me even moving the crate from the garage and door is open to it she tries to jump in while it is still in my hands. She knows that we are going somewhere to have fun. Every time you take her out in it just make sure it is a very positive experience for her and she will come around faster than you think.


----------

